# Greasy, Oily Hair!



## kyuubified (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry if there is a thread on this already... I didn't see one so I made one






So I have a problem with incredibly oily hair.

I wash it, and within days it becomes oily once again!

And it's not a problem with too much product or conditioner either, for out of curiosity's sake, I did an experiment of sorts. I didn't use any conditioner or hair product and I blow dried my hair (FYI, when I actually do use conditioner and products, I only apply to the tips of my hair, not the roots). The first day was fine, but by the second day it was oily again! Also, the weather wasn't that hot, it's only been in the 70-80 degree range.

I know there are hair powders or dry shampoo out there, however they are rather expensive, and are probably meant for occasional use; I would most likely use them quite often.

In the mean time I have been putting body powders and baby powders in my roots; probably not the healthiest thing, but it's the only thing that keeps me from looking greasy and dirty.

Anyways, besides dry shampoo and hair powders, is there a way to cut down on the grease and oil?

Any relatively inexpensive (or at least, will last me a long while) hair powders?

Any tips or tricks about this would be insanely helpful!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been on Accutane twice - once for acne and the second time for very oily skin.

When I started the Accutane, I had to wash my hair daily as my scalp was always oily.

When I finished the Accutane, I could easily go 4-5 days before my scalp became oily again.

Accutane is a radical treatment but it is quite effective.

I think that your sebaceous gland is a bit over active so you have a lot of sebum/oil on your scalp.

The only advise I can give is:

Wash your scalp twice - but not the rest of hair - and use a shampoo made for oily hair.

When you rince out the shampoo, it will cleanse the rest of your hair.

Apply conditioner on the ends of hair.

If you use any styling products, avoid getting anything on or close to the scalp.

And don't use hot styling products near scalp.

Hope I have helped


----------



## Roxie (Jan 11, 2009)

I just wash my hair every day - or every second day, but preferrably every day.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 11, 2009)

Carolyn gave great tips.

I especially agree about not using styling products near the scalp.


----------



## Sasha1 (Jan 15, 2009)

If your hair is greasy and oily, use an anti-residue or clarifying shampoo once a week to remove the oily build-up.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 15, 2009)

you said it takes a few days to get oily. that is a pretty typical time frame for hair to get oily with out using soap (unless you train your hair to take longer to get oily)

i would sugest sttreaching out between shampoos, your hair will over time get used to it and become less oily. also when you condition your hair use it only on the ends.

also they sell psst at drugstores it is a dry shampoo but it has no scent, i personally use plain old kitchen corn starch, it does not add a smell, and if you rub it in well it will not show and it is much more effective than the dry shampoos


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

What type of shampoo regiem are you currently using? The best shampoo that I have ever come across for clients with oily scalp is Matrix Biologe Normalizing shampoo. It helps remove the oil from the scalp and distribute it to the ends of the hair which are generally dryer. 

Another important thing to understand about oily hair is that the more you wash it, the more harm you are doing. First instinct would be to wash daily, but by doing so you are actually stimulating the glands to produce more oil.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 26, 2009)

You can also do hairmasks with green clay, it's a bit messy but it's great to take off the excess oil from your scalp.

I don't know if that rings a bell but i can also suggest a shampoo called "Douce argile" by Jacques Dessange, it's a great shampoo, i have used the whole line in the past and it's the best drugstore product i found for oily hair.


----------

